# I think i may be doing something wrong



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 31, 2017)

So Ive gotten my system up and running for the most part with my new 6 core CPU but when I did this a few years ago, I remember WCG doing a few different crunches on multiple different causes at the same time and now I only appear to have 1 and for some reason it seems that BOINC doesnt remember who I am so I had to recreate my account with them.

Am I doing something wrong, or can I crunch for more than 1 cause at the same time like I could before?

Thanks!


----------



## Norton (Dec 31, 2017)

You seem to be current here:

https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/stat/viewMemberInfo.do?userName=CrAsHnBuRnXp

Projects list is here but you may want to see what projects you have selected in your profile:
https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/stat/viewProjects.do

Also, you may get a faster response to questions posted in the Team thread since it's followed by your Team members and will likely be seen there before a new thread would


----------



## twilyth (Jan 1, 2018)

The WCG servers try to balance the work units they send out based on the number available for each project and the number of people who are subscribed to each project.  So for example, if in your profile you only have say Zika and SCC selected, then you'll get first priority for those projects over people who have additional projects selected.  Of course that also means that if there aren't enough wu's to satisfy the demand for them then you end up going for periods of time where your machine doesn't have any work.

Also, let's say that you have 3 projects selected in your profile but 2 either don't currently have any work units available or they do but too many people have those 2 projects selected exclusively, then it's possible that you'll only get wu's for the third project.

Basically, the more projects you have selected, the less likely it is that you'll get wu's for projects that are in high demand and/or don't have boatloads of wu's available.


----------

